# Talk to me about outboards



## Aaron Lariscy (Aug 8, 2011)

I am shopping for an outboard for my 17 foot basstracker and I am curious about what year model I should be looking for. Obviously older year models are cheaper but they are easier to work on in the back yard as well. A newer outboard will cost more but should be more reliable idealy. So where is the trade off in year model between reliability and me being able to trouble shoot and repair on my own? It's rated for a 80 but I am looking to put a 60-70 hp to save some weight.


----------



## DanMC (Aug 9, 2011)

Look at Honda's (for reliability =D> ) or Yamaha...or you can look at Mercury,Evinrude and [-o< ...  .
Dan


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 9, 2011)

My 17' Bass Tracker was only rated at 60 but has a 1999 Force 75 on it. 

It's rather simple to work on and moves the boat across the water very well but it's a bit heavy in the back. The only thing I have to be careful about is tajing fat friends fishing and letting them fish on the back deck


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2011)

The early 3-cylinder Johnson and Evinrude line of engines are extremely reliable, not too expensive, and easy to work on. They were 49C.I. until 1986 and went to 56C.I. beyond that year. In checking one out make sure you are able to take the engine to the water and let it idle in gear. If it has a good strong steady idle without slowing and dying it should be a good engine with little internal wear. Of course you want to check all the basics first. I have a 1982 60hp Johnson on my 15 Whaler and it has plenty of power and performance for that hull.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Aug 9, 2011)

So you are saying stay 86 and under if I want to be able to work on it myself easily. Seems these are plenty avaliable and very affordable just most I see as off the boat on a stand so I don't know how I would be able to test them...


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 9, 2011)

Buy what you can afford. Newer the better!!! yes older motors are cheap but your going to have to put alot of money into them...


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Aug 9, 2011)

Alumacraft said:


> Buy what you can afford. Newer the better!!! yes older motors are cheap but your going to have to put alot of money into them...



You really think so in my eyes I may have to work on an older one but the parts are cheaper and I can troubleshoot and repair myself vs having to pay for a shop to do it. I have toyed with the idea of going and getting a brand new E-tec but Im just unsure...


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Aug 9, 2011)

For doing my own servicing, it comes down to carb vs efi w/computer. An efi will typically require allot more test equipment, but will probably have fewer repairs, but typically more costly parts. 

Removing the cowl and doing a good examination, will go allot towards how easy access is to do common servicing. 

Don't assume newer motors don't have part availability issues. Many mfgs seem to go NLA on parts, in too short of time these days.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2011)

Alumacraft said:


> Buy what you can afford. Newer the better!!! yes older motors are cheap but your going to have to put alot of money into them...


 Not necessarily! Due dilligence on whatever engine you are considering of course but there are alot of engines out there that have had good care taken of them and not alot of hours. I deal in this market every day and only accept and purchase known good engines and there are plenty out there. I always figure on normal service parts such as water pump, ignition servicing, carb and fuel pump servicing, etc. just so I can resell the engine(s) with confidence vs. a typical "ran when it was put in storage" Craigslist engine. Those parts typically are do it yourself for a decent tinkerer of mechanic and the costs are well inline with almost anyone's budget.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Aug 10, 2011)

You and I think very alike Pappy but I have to admit a brand new E-tec sure would look snazzy on the back of my '84 Tracker resto. 8)


----------



## wihil (Aug 10, 2011)

Yamaha's got a deal going right now I heard, I think it's 5 years no interest on a just about everything - including outboards.

Mercury's are made just down the road from me in FDL, very very popular up here - found on just about everything newer than a 90's boat. I've heard enough horror stories about the bigger power heads and have a good friend that's rebuilding his 115hp Merc for the second time in 3 years. I'll be looking elsewhere when I eventually upgrade to a boat that needs some big HP.

C


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 11, 2011)

Pappy said:


> Alumacraft said:
> 
> 
> > Buy what you can afford. Newer the better!!! yes older motors are cheap but your going to have to put alot of money into them...
> ...



I agree with this. If the motor was maintained well I don't think it matters how old it is. Also, the older motors are simpler in design and easier to fix. My motor is a 1958 evinrude and it is built like a tank. Everything is metal, even the cowl!


----------



## DanMC (Aug 12, 2011)

wihil said:


> Yamaha's got a deal going right now I heard, I think it's 5 years no interest on a just about everything - including outboards.
> 
> Mercury's are made just down the road from me in FDL, very very popular up here - found on just about everything newer than a 90's boat. I've heard enough horror stories about the bigger power heads and have a good friend that's rebuilding his 115hp Merc for the second time in 3 years. I'll be looking elsewhere when I eventually upgrade to a boat that needs some big HP.
> 
> C



#-o did somebody say Mercury... :roll: [-X ,well well,in this world economy and today times why wouldn't you want to stretch you money and pleasure...just go and buy a Honda or a Yamaha =D> ,cheers.
Dan


----------



## fish2keel (Aug 29, 2011)

It all comes down to what you want. If you buy a brand new motor of course itll not take any where the same amount of time to get up and running than a motor from the late 80s early 90s. I wouldnt personally go with anything less than a 89 or 90 motor. I have a 90 johnson on my rig and its very simple to work on. I also have worked on a 94 mercury that is just amazing! Ive got a 2001 yamaha as well that has given me nothing but trouble. At first it was amazing but then it just started giving me problems and the parts are expensive. Of course its a 150hp while the mercury was a 25 and mine is a 40. Now though I have twin 350 hp yamahas on my off shore rig and I have not had to do one thing to them besides schedule mantience. 

I think if you want to work at home(which is what i choose to do on my tin rig) then get a later 80s early 90s johnson/evinrude. Bullet proof and easy to work on. Mercs are awesome to but I wouldnt go any later than a 92 for a mercury. 

If you want newer the etecs, mercurys,and yamahas are all great! Cant go wrong with any! 

Although for now on my smaller rigs I will always have a johnson evinrude on the back end!


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 1, 2011)

The biggest thing is confidence, confidence in the motor. If you are afraid it will die, you wont go fishing as much, and when you do go, you wont go further than your alternative power source can get you back. 

As far as Im concerned, any motor is realatively easy to fix. Doesnt matter the year, make or model. Crab or FI doesnt really matter, both have pistons, require fuel, spark, and air. To fix the problem you simple need to determine which one of those three is out of whack. As for durability, 100% determined by preventive maintenance barring any factory defects. 99.9% of the time, a "bad" motor is the result of poor preventive maintenance. Basically Owner Operator error. Has nothing to do with the manufacture.


----------

